# Is this a DI rack?



## ACE IT UP (Nov 17, 2014)

Hey guys, I need a decent 8 channel DI rack for live performances and this piece of gear has me a bit confused on what it's actually used for. Can anyone verify whether or not this actually converts audio signals into DI for live FOH mixing?

ART T8 8-Channel Transformer at zZounds


----------



## Baelzebeard (Nov 17, 2014)

Nope, that's an isolation transformer setup. It isolates the ins from the outs through transformers to reduce noise etc.

You need something like this, (well, two of them):
Whirlwind MultiDirector | Sweetwater.com


----------



## Winspear (Nov 17, 2014)

What he said  I'd want to clarify if you actually need it though - what exactly are you outputting?


----------



## ACE IT UP (Nov 17, 2014)

Ok thanks! We've been using a 4 channel DI rack for a while now - outputting things like backing tracks, kick sample, etc. But now I would like to include Bass DI and guitar sends, amongst other things. I know Radial makes a pretty sweet 8 channel but that thing is expensive! Hoping to find something a little bit cheaper...


----------



## Senior (Nov 19, 2014)

Does anything you use actually require a DI? 

I am hearing synths, backing tracks, guitar/bass sends... none of that needs a DI.


----------



## hairychris (Nov 19, 2014)

Senior said:


> Does anything you use actually require a DI?
> 
> I am hearing synths, backing tracks, guitar/bass sends... none of that needs a DI.



Well, to be honest, it depends on what level these inputs are.


----------



## ACE IT UP (Nov 19, 2014)

To be more specific all outs are coming from a USB focusrite interface. I figured having them all DI'd would be the best way to go, is that not necessary?

Here is the interface: Scarlett 18i20 | Focusrite


----------



## Senior (Nov 19, 2014)

Nope, that interface can output anything from 0 to +16dB, so it will match with anything without the need for DI. 

DI is only needed when you want to take a really high level signal and make it usable at Line or Mic level, or when you have a source and load with drastically mismatched impedance, like some old acoustic pickups into a channel strip on a mixer wont work because the peizo pup has a way high impedance.


----------



## ACE IT UP (Nov 19, 2014)

Great! So in this case all I would need are some TRS to XLR cables and I'm good to hand those off to the sound guy?


----------



## Senior (Nov 20, 2014)

a good deal of the time you can just use TRS to TRS since most mixers will have TRS balanced line inputs on each channel strip as well as mic ins. You cant always count on that of course. Second best case is to run stereo unbalanced into an insert point, preferably pre fader but as long as you can work the output volume on the interface, it will work either way. 

TRS to XLR will work, but start with the output on the interface all the way down, the gain or trim on the channel strip all the way down, and just a bit of volume on the interface will give it plenty of signal to work with, but wont clip it. It will be easy to clip in that setup though, its true. DI is probably a more professional way to do it.... but I am cheap.


----------

